# Questions about the arborist test



## WillyStDruid (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a few questions about the ISA certification test. I plan on taking it in Milwaukee and hitting the TCI Expo later. I've worked in the tree care industry in Madison, WI for the past 10 years. I've been a groundie, a climber, worked for Asplundh, residential companies, and now myself.

I have an outdated study guide and plan on getting a new one. Is this all that is needed? Are there test questions outside the content of this study guide? If so, what reading materials would they be found in? There's 3 pages of stuff to buy on their web site but it seems like a lot of the information is redundant and expensive. I already have Pendergrast's "The Tree Doctor", ISA's "The Tree Climber's Guide". 

I was thinking I'd get:

https://secure.isa-arbor.com/store/The-Building-Blocks-of-Arboriculture-P187C30.aspx 

and call it good.

I know there's a tree identification section and plan on studying the more obscure trees that I don't encounter daily. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. TIA!!


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 20, 2008)

I just got my Study Guide and the copyright date is 2001 revised from 1976.
The tree ID chapter is about what differentiates trees in order to id them. No specific trees to be identified in there. Good luck.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 21, 2008)

WillyStDruid said:


> Are there test questions outside the content of this study guide? If so, what reading materials would they be found in?...
> I was thinking I'd get:
> 
> https://secure.isa-arbor.com/store/The-Building-Blocks-of-Arboriculture-P187C30.aspx
> ...


That set has all the ANSI standards which are beyond your present needs. I'd recommend you buy the BMP's separately, and get the Arboriculture book for good general info. If you are weak in an area such as biology then get the compendium on biology--plenty of practice tests which will help you prepare.

Get the gold card at expo so you can see any talk you want. i hear the one on marketing the standards friday at 4:30 will be awesome! :monkey: 

which edition of the study guide do you have?


----------



## BRCCArborist (Oct 21, 2008)

Arboriculture: Integrated Management of Trees, Shrubs, and Vines by Harris, Clark, and Matheny is probably the best all around arboriculture book. I was never too impressed by the ISA book, in fact, I think I gave it away to someone. The BMP's are pretty good too, as stated above.


----------



## WillyStDruid (Oct 21, 2008)

treeseer said:


> That set has all the ANSI standards which are beyond your present needs. I'd recommend you buy the BMP's separately, and get the Arboriculture book for good general info. If you are weak in an area such as biology then get the compendium on biology--plenty of practice tests which will help you prepare.
> 
> Get the gold card at expo so you can see any talk you want. i hear the one on marketing the standards friday at 4:30 will be awesome! :monkey:
> 
> which edition of the study guide do you have?



The study guide I have is ISA's Arborists' Certification Study Guide published in 1993. I'll get the Arboriculture book recommended; "Arboriculture: Integrated Management of Trees, Shrubs, and Vines" by Harris, Clark, and Matheny. To be safe I'll likely spend the 150.00 on the combo pack. Get the updated study guide, the BMPs, and the ANSI stuff.

I just don't want to go and take the test and have questions be from reading material I didn't have.

Anyone know the how the test is composed? I hear there's different sections and if you fail certain ones you can retake just those sections later. I know there's also a tree identification section of the test to identify trees from their leaves/twigs that are native to Wisconsin. Do they allow you to go early and practice looking at those specimens?


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 21, 2008)

Go to the ISA website and check out the certification information. It is careful to explain how all the questions you have asked will be answered.

Regarding tree ID's: I did not feel that the testing process was completely explained prior to testing, and I am sure that it may be handled in different ways at different locations or times of year.

I applied for the test, and received a list of trees to identify that would be considered "local" for my area, prior to the test so that I could study. At the test, photo's of leaves and trees were used. None of the tree ID's at my test were based on tricky pictures like twigs or buds. It was a very fair and representative test for trees in my area. If you couldn't ID the tree from the pictures, it was because you didn't know what tree it was.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 22, 2008)

WillyStDruid said:


> To be safe I'll likely spend the 150.00 on the combo pack. Get the updated study guide, the BMPs, and the ANSI stuff.


Another option would be to buy the entire set of 10 instructional cd's for $300. This is by far the most bang for the buck, and you can use them to get 60 or so ceu's, at least 2 years' worth!

http://www.isa-arbor.com/publications/CDDemos.aspx


----------



## WillyStDruid (Oct 25, 2008)

treeseer said:


> Another option would be to buy the entire set of 10 instructional cd's for $300. This is by far the most bang for the buck, and you can use them to get 60 or so ceu's, at least 2 years' worth!
> 
> http://www.isa-arbor.com/publications/CDDemos.aspx



I've looked over that cd package and yes, if the content on those cds covers the test information, you're correct. Based on ISA's Certification Application Handbook at: 

http://www.isa-arbor.com/certification/resources/certapp.pdf

I'll need the study guide plus whatever additional listed references are listed in the study guide. There's 22 additional reading references!!  

So perhaps the set of cds, the study guide package with the ansi and bmps, and that big Arboriculture will cover everything? In an attempt to not be pennywise and pound foolish, I'll likely do this.

I'm hoping that someone who has actually taken and passed the certification can shed some light on a practical and modestly priced list of reading materials.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Oct 28, 2008)

WillyStDruid said:


> I'm hoping that someone who has actually taken and passed the certification can shed some light on a practical and modestly priced list of reading materials.



If you know the newer study guide inside and out, you will pass the test.

"Arboriculture" goes into a lot more detail on all of the domains.

I had to retake the identification part and thought going in that it was my strongest area. It is definitely a different test in different geographic areas though.

I would also recommend a study cd for any subject you feel you might be weak in.

Mike


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 28, 2008)

I talked to the ISA today and I am going to take the test with only the use of the study guide. Whatever area I fail in I will take again after studying from the specific study cd. Not saying I wouldn't want to buy quite a few of the books in the ISA catalog as I am sure I will at some point but for now I just want to take the test. If I fail with flying colors, well then I'll have to go back to cutting lawns.


----------



## WillyStDruid (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the info and advice. I'm ordering up the study guide and bmp pack and the cd set tomorrow and plan on hitting the study table for a couple of hours every night until the test in two weeks. Yes, the tree identification has me the most intimidated, especially if the specimens turn out to be a few twigs and no leaves or a ton of different spruces, a larche, a fir, and some pines, lol. I'll post in a few weeks and let you all know how it goes.


----------

